# Tailgate Salt Spreader



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

I have currently have all residential accounts. I'd like to get a couple commercial accounts. I was looking at receiver salt spreaders and am not sure what is good. Like everyone else, I don't want to spend alot. Any ideas?


----------



## mx495 (Oct 29, 2004)

Look for the brand Buyers. Good spreaders and probably the most reasonbly priced. You could get their small one for a few hundred or their biggest tailgate model for well under $1000.


----------



## Bowtieguy (Nov 13, 2007)

I just picked up a used Buyers hitch spreader. It holds 300#s. I do all resis and i dont have a big demand for salt/sand yet. I got it cheap($200) because it needs a motor. I figured at the least it would make a good counterweight. I know Northern Tool sell'em for about $450. I think overall their a good investment for casual use. (resis and small comm.) If you do end up purchasing one i would recommend DOT red and white reflective tape on the frame. They stick out quite a bit. Make a nice target for someone not paying attention. I have ordered the tape for mine and i am also going to attach some strobes to it as well. My .02


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I have a Snowex 575, it holds 350lbs........I have 5 small commercials and a number of resi's.......works great and are easy to find used......


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

*buyers*

I just ordered a 9 cu feet buyers. I got the low profile, I ordered it from northern tool, $999.99 on the web site, $1095.- including shipping. I'm welding up a frame to hang it on the back of my GMC dump truck since I don't have a 2" receiver but a fixed hitch. I'll post some pictures when I'm done.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. I'm looking to get a few commercial accounts and have looked at the Sno ex and Buyers. If I can find a reasonable used spreader, I may go that route. If I go new, I'm looking at the Buyers TGSUVPROA, which is a light commercial. I've seen the Buyers new for $568 + shipping.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

The factory says "salt only" in that spreader. I called before I bought one. Since I want to use sand and salt mix I went with a Western 1000 series. Found it used for $600 in near perfect shape.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Daddy Wags;442439 said:


> Thanks guys. I'm looking to get a few commercial accounts and have looked at the Sno ex and Buyers. If I can find a reasonable used spreader, I may go that route. If I go new, I'm looking at the Buyers TGSUVPROA, which is a light commercial. I've seen the Buyers new for $568 + shipping.


 I am running a tgsuv pro on my truck and it is a great little spreader. I got it from (J- thomas.com ) for less than $600 to my door. I was running alittle snow ex before and it was a joke. I don't remember the model but it cost more than the buyer. My brother is using a snow ex 1075 it is a good spreader but is close to $1000 more. The buyers is great for the money it will spread as good as the Sx1075 you'll just have to fill it more. You can put a vibrator on it if you want to used some thing other than bagged salt. I use it for small commercials( 2 years and counting) and love it becasue you can fold it down w/o removing it from the truck to gain access to the bed( snow blower,re load salt,etc). The pro model is the smae as other buyers spreaders it just has a smaller hopper. For the money you'll be very happy, Good Luck!!!


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

If you've got a TSC around you the buyers wouldn't be bad. Buyers are the best bang for your buck. The Buyers traditional direct drive 12 v motor spreader if you want to go cheap. Other than the the snow ex's have been good spreaders to me. Just keep them clean clean and never leave salt in them no longer than you have to.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Check out Sno-Way receiver spreaders. Available in either 4, 6, or 9 cubic foot capacities. All models come with our standard chunk buster system and also a built in roller wheel for ease of installation and removal from the truck. On/Off or variable speed controls available as well.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

One thing I can say though that I don't like about the snow ex's.. when you first turn them on they spray out like crazy. I'm sure that its meant to be a mechanism that if the salt is in there for awhile it has enough power to push it out.


----------



## ta3834bbl (Dec 4, 2004)

I had the 600 lb capacity Buyers with variable speed control and like it . It was a receiver type . I sold it 2 years ago and might go buy it back this year.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

hydro_37;443795 said:


> The factory says "salt only" in that spreader. I called before I bought one. Since I want to use sand and salt mix I went with a Western 1000 series. Found it used for $600 in near perfect shape.


careful, I have the fisher version and you really should only run straight bagged salt. their other model is designed for other materials because it two stage and I believe you can change out the throat size to hold in the smaller particles.



Daddy Wags;439020 said:


> I have currently have all residential accounts. I'd like to get a couple commercial accounts. I was looking at receiver salt spreaders and am not sure what is good. Like everyone else, I don't want to spend allot. Any ideas?


wait on your purchase until you get your accounts. this way if you don't get them your not out any money, and if you do you can match the size of the spreader to the account. I would also recommend getting a variable speed model, very handy so you don't spread salt in the grass. Also plan on detailing it up for safety, add reflective tape and lights so you can see and be seen.


----------



## Daddy Wags (Feb 3, 2007)

Grn Mtn;444400 said:


> careful, I have the fisher version and you really should only run straight bagged salt. their other model is designed for other materials because it two stage and I believe you can change out the throat size to hold in the smaller particles.
> 
> wait on your purchase until you get your accounts. this way if you don't get them your not out any money, and if you do you can match the size of the spreader to the account. I would also recommend getting a variable speed model, very handy so you don't spread salt in the grass. Also plan on detailing it up for safety, add reflective tape and lights so you can see and be seen.


Thanks. I was going to wait until I have a commercial account. I'll definitely go with the variable speed, leaning toward the Buyers SUVPRO. Thanks all!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

I have the 9 cu ft Sno Way spreader w/a vibrator, and it works well for bagged salt, but make sure to run it dry at the end of your run, as it will clog up if you don't. It does not like to run bagged sand, or a salt/sand mix. It will clog up a lot, and the spinner will stop working as well.
If you are only going to be running salt, it is a great machine, however I am disappointed with mine, as I need to run a salt/sand mix. It's my own fault for not doing enough research before buying it, but I will deal w/it for this season. Next year I'll be buying a 6' box spreader.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a Meyers Mate. It has worked great so far. I can spread rock salt and bagged sand. But if the sand is wet then I have trouble. It came standard with a vibrator and control box ect for 1450. worth it in my opinion.


----------

